# Shrimp pictures I took...



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I thought I'd post a few pictures of shrimp I recently took just to see what some of you have to say. 

Here is a picture of my girlfriend's Amano shrimp:









Here is a picture of one of my berried Neocaridina palmata shrimp eating a Hikari flake:









Here is a picture of a Bee shrimp hanging out in the substrate:









Here is a picture of a Crystal Red shrimp doing the same as the above Bee shrimp. Not the best grade shrimp but I like them nonetheless. None of my high grade CRS/Bee's wanted to come get their photograph taken:









I hope you enjoy the pictures of my girlfriend and I's shrimp.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice collection you got there.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

milalic said:


> Nice collection you got there.


Thanks Pedro.


----------



## toyota (Apr 15, 2007)

What camera set up do you have here


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

toyota said:


> What camera set up do you have here


I took the Canon EF 75-300 f/4-5.6 IS camera lens from my girlfriend's mom and held it up to my Canon Powershot A530 lens zoomed all the way in.










+










=


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Beautiful photos.

-John N.


----------



## Suikei (May 5, 2007)

Really!? I didn't know you could do that with a camera! O.O


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Suikei said:


> Really!? I didn't know you could do that with a camera! O.O


These are things I discover when I'm sitting around bored and too broke to go buy a fancy camera w/ a macro lens.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll have to see if i can do something similar. Those pictures came out great!!! Thanks for the idea


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Muirner said:


> I'll have to see if i can do something similar. Those pictures came out great!!! Thanks for the idea


Thanks, Muirner.  If you try a similar method, post the pictures, i'd like to see them.


----------

